# Vaccination



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

JUst wondering what the average cost one pays to have their dogs vaccinated. Also I'd like to know what peoples thoughts are on the Rabies Vac. I know its suppose to be good for two years but I still like having a little peice of mind and have it done annually. Who else shares the same view as me?

~Knutson~


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

My dog (2 1/2 year old female) gets the following shots annually:

Corona booster $14
Bordetella booster $14
DA2PP vaccine $14
Rattlesnake vaccine $31
Rabies (3 yrs) $13

Others:

Heartworm protection $76 (12 doses)
Advantix K-9 $70 (4 doses @ 3 times /year)
It sounds like a lot, but I've got a bunch tied up in this dog from the git go that I don't want to risk by not spending a few bucks.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow rattlesnake vaccine! I didn't even know they made such a thing.
But otherwise mine receive all the same vacs as yours minus the k-9 advantage mine don't recive it during the winter.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

knutson24 said:


> Wow rattlesnake vaccine! I didn't even know they made such a thing.


In SoCal we have way too many buzz worms. http://www.redrockbiologics.com/


----------



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

is heartworm a real problem in north dakota?? i know it is really bad in the south where it is warm all year but i don't know about here with our winters. just wondering.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

you can buy the same 7 way vac that you get at the vet at a farm store for a heck of alot less than what a vet charges. only time my dogs see the vet is every 3 years for their rabies shot. you can also get ivomec at the farm store, its the main ingredient in heartworm medicine. a bottle of ivomec will last you forever.


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Here's a site for the 7 way, $8.50 for the vaccination and $.30 for the syringe

http://www.happyjackinc.com/s.nl/sc.8/category.25/.f


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

you can buy the 7 way at TSC for around $5 and it comes with a syringe


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Doogie said:


> you can buy the 7 way at TSC for around $5 and it comes with a syringe


Do they have a pretty good trade with the local dope addicts? Just asking... :wink:


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

jkolson said:


> Here's a site for the 7 way, $8.50 for the vaccination and $.30 for the syringe
> 
> http://www.happyjackinc.com/s.nl/sc.8/category.25/.f


WOW! thanks for the info. Just had 10 pups vaccinated cost me an arm and a leg ($250)


----------

